# CDT vaccination schedule for kids



## Miles2go (Apr 21, 2016)

We have two Nigerian Dwarves that are almost 6 months old. In June, at 2 months old, right before they came to us, the breeder gave them their CDT. She sent us with a syringe for their next one. I think I read that the booster should be a month from the first one (the one in June may have been a booster, not sure). When do I give them their next one? I could have sworn she said October but I'm not sure that makes sense?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's usually done yearly, so they shouldn't need it for a while yet. Though there are tons of opinions out there on CDT.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is the first booster shot after original first shot, then it is 21 to 28 days later. Then it is good for 1 year therafter.
2 ccc's SQ


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

On the CD&T shots - the first one needs the booster. I was told by a vet 1cc SQ - for the Nigerian babies. Follow with booster in 4 weeks -1 cc. This vaccine must be refridgerated. On the bottle it says to use once ( I think that is still on it) and open a new bottle. My vet said they keep for about a month before discard. I do my babies at 4 wks and 8 wks. Adults I do 2cc. 
I have had lumps from this shot and hate that - asked my vet last time I saw him if I really needed to give it every year. (one shot only) and he said I could do every other year if I want. I keep a tetnus anti toxin always in the fridge in case of an injury.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is 2cc's SQ no matter size, age, ect.


----------

